# Dehydrating Limes to make Lime Powder



## indaswamp (Jul 29, 2020)

So, I saw a recipe for a Lime Chipotle snack stick online. The recipe called for buying Lime powder, but I looked around and found that making lime powder is fairly straight forward...all you have to do is slice the limes into 1/8" slices and dehydrate them on a dehydrator, then pulverize in a spice grinder. And since I have access to a lime tree that is loaded with fruit, I'd like to go that route since I also have homemade chipotle powder for the recipe. The recipe did not really say how much lime powder to use. My question is if anyone could give me a ball park to shoot for per 5# of meat? I know that with citric acid it is recommended @ 1tsp. per 5# if using as a flavoring enhancer and not as a cure accelerator. But I do not know the average concentration of citric acid in a lime. Guess I could test it with my pH meter and do some calculations, but if someone has already used this before it would save me some math and trial/error.



 chef jimmyj
 ....


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 29, 2020)

You have a lime tree?  Jealous.
Why not use fresh lime juice and avoid the extra steps of dehydrating?
Not a clue on adding the correct amount of acidic.  Still learning.


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 29, 2020)

I don't want to ceviche the meat paste, that is why I am adding lime powder. After doing more research, I will dehydrate more lime zest for inclusion into the powder. 

I am not going to add any other acidic ingredient or ferment this batch. The citric acid from the lime should be enough, but if I over shoot and add too much, the meat paste will get mushy. I will probably need to monitor the pH of the meat paste to dial it in.


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 29, 2020)

I do not have a lime tree, but my sister does.... she also has lemon, satsuma and grapefruit....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 29, 2020)

Hey there Swamp Man...Whole Lemons and Limes contain up to 8% Citric Acid by weight. If you are making Lime Powder from whole fruit, I would suggest using a New, good quality, Peeler and remove the Zest leaving as much of the white Pith behind. You can then remove an discard the Pith, retaining and slicing the fruit. You will lose a little juice but Sharp Tools and a gentile touch will limit that. The Pith is bitter and that flavor will be concentrated in the powder. Good Luck my friend...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 30, 2020)

Thank you for the reply my friend.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 1, 2020)

Started drying them tonight in my drying chamber...

Using 9 limes. May not need it all, but better to have it than need it when I go to make the snack sticks.




















Keeping the zest separate from the fruit. May need to add more of the zest to get the more lime flavoe with less tart.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 1, 2020)

Perfect! Nice Peeler and Knife Work. This stuff is going to be great...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 1, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Perfect! Nice Peeler and Knife Work. This stuff is going to be great...JJ


Thanks chef jimmyj!


----------

